# New grinder from Compak



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Loving this from compak


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Something like a mythos will be plus or minus 0.2-0.3g without weight technology, so I'm not sure what this is bringing to the table...


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I just like Compak , still on my "grinders to own list".


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Something like a mythos will be plus or minus 0.2-0.3g without weight technology, so I'm not sure what this is bringing to the table...


Correct me if I'm wrong but does the mythos grind based on time and the compak by weight?

Therefore, i think that's a significant difference and the usp, not the accuracy.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Something like a mythos will be plus or minus 0.2-0.3g without weight technology, so I'm not sure what this is bringing to the table...


Presusumably, in a busy environment, the weakness of a pure timer is exposed with variations to things like ambient temperature, so that a 3.8 second grind an hour ago might give 18 gms, but that is now not the case. I am not really sure how much plus or minus 0.5 gms really makes to a shot unless you are competing in an event, but, the addition of a reliable weight function means you can grind the intended every time.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

Unless the weight function is resistant to vibrations. Heard that some are not


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Azkoyen have had an accurate reliable grind by weight machine that has been around for years, the Cappricio


----------

